# ONR and PVA Sponge



## Stoner

I have a PVA sponge, similar to this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vivrebio-Miracle-Ultra-Absorbent-PVA-Sponge/dp/B00GQWY36S

Has anyone tried one of these with ONR or have thoughts on whether I could use this or should I buy a "normal" sponge?

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## riskypicker

If a PVA sponge is similar to a grouting sponge then ive read that people use the latter.

Also heard use of Lake Country Wash Wedge - though also read they dont last long.

The ONR sponge seems bloody expensive, but then so is correction if the sponge of choice isnt up to the job.

Im watching this with interest from my own situation.


----------



## LeeH

If waterless/rinseless was my only option I would probably invest in the big red sponge. 

However I have used the Gary Dean method to good effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Reading the reviews of the PVA sponge I would think it is working the wrong way round. It wants to hold on to the liquid and soak up liquids.

For ONR I think you want a sponge that dumps its liquid content easily and very soft so as to keep the surface of your car wet.


----------



## garage_dweller

When doing an ONR 'wash'I use a large plush microfibre, a 16*16 eagle edgeless from ragmaster. It's doing a great job so far. I do one wipe over a panel then trun to a clean face, another wipe, turn and so on. Then rinse after each panel.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

garage_dweller said:


> When doing an ONR 'wash'I use a large plush microfibre, a 16*16 eagle edgeless from ragmaster. It's doing a great job so far. I do one wipe over a panel then trun to a clean face, another wipe, turn and so on. Then rinse after each panel.


That is a variation on the Gary Dean method. Even better if you have a stack of the same cloths so as to go all in with the method.

To the OP take a look at the Gary Dean method. Just another way to use a rinseless wash.


----------



## neilmcl

I tried making my own version of the big red sponge, bit scared to use though. Might try it out on my Dad's old car.


----------



## Peteo48

Great minds think alike neil or fools seldom differ. I've been thinking of doing the exact same thing! I've got a large sponge that I've never used - it's still in its packing.

Let us know how your Dad's old car gets on when you try it out.


----------



## fatdazza

Nice try but I think the construction of the sponge plays a part.

Grout sponges are open cell foam, whereas the general cheapo car sponges are closed cell.


----------



## Deathstar

But looking at the BRS that is closed cell too.


----------



## Stoner

Thanks folks for the input and thoughts.

So, should ONR be used with an open cell sponge or closed cell? I have checked the blurb on the PVA sponge I have and it is open cell.


----------



## neilmcl

You want the sponge to take up the ONR and dispense it - see how the BRS does it in the various vids. Personally I wouldn't use the PVA sponge listed in the OP as it looks like the smooth surface structure would act more like a water blade rather than a sponge.


----------



## neilmcl

How about this as an alternative to the BRS - http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...Btv5TEGuWNhpAWZRUGFwlotllvjeZDOxoC6sEQAvD_BwE


----------



## Stoner

neilmcl said:


> How about this as an alternative to the BRS - http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...Btv5TEGuWNhpAWZRUGFwlotllvjeZDOxoC6sEQAvD_BwE


Thanks - that looks interesting and at £10 its the right price., I can't justify £30+ for the BRS.

I also just checked out the Garry Dean method which looks a good alternative especially because I have MF towels in abundance


----------



## SmudgerEBT

That does look worth a try, since can't find the BWS at the moment.


----------



## lowejackson

For those who are going to Waxstock I would guess they will have the BRS for sale and you could talk to the guy who designed it, Yvan Lacroix. Yvan is the global head of training (I think)


----------



## neilmcl

SmudgerEBT said:


> That does look worth a try, since can't find the BWS at the moment.


You mean BRS - http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1267


----------



## westerman

Read the "sticky" by Bigpikle. 
Just a cheap grouting sponge from B&Q does the job.
It's all about how you use it as the polymers in ONR protect the paint but you have to be brave.
A good spray with ample dwell time followed by a well loaded sponge and absolutely no pressure. Some may think the £31 for the BRS makes it 'magic' but the Yorkie in me draws me to Bigpikles method.:lol:

Harry


----------

